

Knowing coworkers' salaries in a salary negotiation? - anonymous-dev

Hi,<p>I have been working for about 2 years at a startup (&#60;50 people). The company made a mistake and revealed how much everyone is making for a living. Some of my coworkers may also have this information.<p>Compare to them, I have about twice as much experience in the company but get paid the same.<p>How can I take advantage of this knowledge to raise my salary ?<p>PS: Obviously, I will also have to prove I have performed well as well.<p>Regards,
======
amikazmi
What do you mean by "twice as much experience"? Does it makes you twice as
productive? or just twice as much "time"?

If you are more productive, you can try to get more- but take into
consideration:

1\. You should have hard evidences that you are more productive- developers
tend to _think_ that they are better/have more experience then others at their
level.

2\. You should know your market value outside of the company and act according
to that, not just your co-workers salary.

~~~
anonymous-dev
"twice as much experience" is inaccurate. I meant "twice as much time" and I
am not twice as much productive.

(1) For the experience, I have more experience than some (maybe not twice as
much) for the following criterion:

\- documented code/api \- always seeking to improve my coworkers' productivity
(via documentation or automation) \- well designed interfaces \- fairly on
time for deadlines.

Though the first 3 criterion are not really sought after by other devs.

(2) How can I find out my market value ? What are the criterion ?

------
poppysan
I think your coworkers salaries give you a scale of what your company is
willing to pay for the service you provide.

I like to feel whole for my efforts, and get paid what I'm worth. If you can
demonstrate your quality, and feel as if you are not being adequately
compensated for your work, then you should try to change that.

------
ayers
How did your company reveal this information?

~~~
anonymous-dev
On the bank slip.

